# TOOK THESE IN MY FRONT YARD AT THE RANCH YESTERDAY



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

I had seen him before but never in the front yard.


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

if i were you the next place i'd be seeing him is mounted on the wall of my game room. breathtaking pic, thx for sharing


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

can I go mow your grass?? 


awesome!!!


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Me thinks that you might be shooting with the wrong object. He is nice and appears to be very mature. Dirt check that puppy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

SO why didnt you shoot?????????????????.........thats a book deer.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

If I took the pic, it woulda looked something like this...


and no, thats not a bad pic of my scope, I adding in the shaking that would have been going on... LOL!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow, time to hunt from the porch. Thats a bruiser.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

High and Wide, beautiful animal


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

I am with Redfishr, why wasn't there a trigger pull involved in this story ? That deer looks 5.5 at least, at his peak.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

PortATrout, just squeeze and send it !!! Great Buck Man.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

"Front porch at tha ranch..." I'm calling bull corn on this one. I woulda shot that sucker!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That is one heck of a deer. rs


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice! I am guessing that portatrout is waiting until after the rut, or saving him all together as a breeder buck....just a guess since I don't know anything about his ranch except he has at least one really nice mature deer on it, and that particular deer was in the front yard of the ranch house yesterday.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

mr. buck said:


> if i were you the next place i'd be seeing him is mounted on the wall of my game room. breathtaking pic, thx for sharing


 X2, I'd be able to see him every day,rain or shine....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I think your FOS..Walker


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

PortATrout posted up some real nice pictures of some bucks on a sendero about a month ago. rs


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> I think your FOS..Walker


No BS here. I was standing on the front porch and he was right at the edge of the yard. I actually walked from the main house to the guest house to take some laundry and he was just standing there. Here is a picture that has him and one of the trees I planted this year in the yard in it.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

That why I said that because I seen that video later that day with a different story and then again with a different story and then got it again in a e-mail just yesterday... we will see  
I guess I'm wrong..Sorry


Rusty S said:


> PortATrout posted up some real nice pictures of some bucks on a sendero about a month ago. rs


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> That why I said that because I seen that video later that day with a different story and then again with a different story and then got it again in a e-mail just yesterday... we will see
> I guess I'm wrong..Sorry


No apologies necessary. I don't think any video of this buck has ever been taken so I am not sure what you are referring to. I had to walk back to the truck to get my camera to take this picture with my small digital camera.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you must be the ranch hand, without trophy hunting privileges... carrying laundry :slimer: :tongue:

thanks for sharing, that is a BRUTE and beautiful trophy


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Was talking about the video from about 1 month ago.. its going around like crazy now... Awesome buck ..Walker


PortATrout said:


> No apologies necessary. I don't think any video of this buck has ever been taken so I am not sure what you are referring to. I had to walk back to the truck to get my camera to take this picture with my small digital camera.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

THAT'S A BOOK DEER... DON'T TAKE TOO LONG KILLING HIM OR SOMEWONE ESLE WILL.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> you must be the ranch hand, without trophy hunting privileges... carrying laundry :slimer: :tongue:
> 
> thanks for sharing, that is a BRUTE and beautiful trophy


I am the ranch hand, gardener, cook, repairman, deer gutter and everything else around there and I my income is zero and outgo is ------------------ nevermind. Seems like the kids are the only ones with trophy hunting privileges.


----------



## perfect10 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey I feel your pain buddy, but at least we get to look at them everyday, while the guys in the office buildlings look out their windows and wish they had a diferent life.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Rack Ranch I can vouch for that yard.Nice deer Buck. Is that the 10 we saw? Looks like him, but his neck is much bigger now than when we saw him. LOL! Great Pics.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Little-bit said:


> "Front porch at tha ranch..." I'm calling bull corn on this one. I woulda shot that sucker!!


Dang I'm sorry "PortATrout" you ARE serious. That's one heck of a deer. Awesome!


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like another good buck standing to the right of that one in the picture you posted on page 2. NICE TROPHIES!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Little-bit said:


> Dang I'm sorry "PortATrout" you ARE serious. That's one heck of a deer. Awesome!


Serious as a heart attack. No need to be sorry, just hope ya'll enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I will wash laundry, cook, clean, and take photos. I need a job and am a fast learner,lol, pm me if you need any help. rs


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

PortATrout said:


> I am the ranch hand, gardener, cook, repairman, deer gutter and everything else around there and I my income is zero and outgo is ------------------ nevermind. *Seems like the kids are the only ones with trophy hunting privileges.*


I'll call you daddy if that will help.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

ACbob said:


> I'll call you daddy if that will help.


 Remember, this IS South Texas.:rotfl: rs


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Helluva deer. That boy is a stud hoss.

Dont shoot him from the porch. It just wouldnt be the same. IMHO


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Helluva deer. That boy is a stud hoss.
> 
> Dont shoot him from the porch. It just wouldnt be the same. IMHO


 Your right, the Court House steps would be better!! How many of you have heard that phrase? rs


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

What is your adress???? LOL!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

You are a lucky man. What an awesome deer. Congrats on your place, that must be what heaven for poor boys like me is like!


----------

